# Hyperextensions vs Deadlifts



## AirCartman (Apr 16, 2005)

Will hypertextensions work my lower back just as well as dead lifts.. that's the main reason i was doing dead lifts, for lower back.. what do you all think.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

hypers will work your lower back

deads will have much more of an impact on your body however as they get many more muscles involved.

be sure to do both.


----------



## AirCartman (Apr 16, 2005)

I was doing deadlifts on back day.. it's just i'm not convinced i'm doing them 100% correctly, and i don't want to risk injury. (and yes i've asked trainers, i'm just not that great at the motion, maybe it's my weak arms)


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 17, 2005)

I personally dont think you need do hypers if you do deadlifts.. unless your lower back is weak and affects your deads.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> I was doing deadlifts on back day.. it's just i'm not convinced i'm doing them 100% correctly, and i don't want to risk injury. (and yes i've asked trainers, i'm just not that great at the motion, maybe it's my weak arms)




lower the weight any really try to work on your form.



> I personally dont think you need do hypers if you do deadlifts.. unless your lower back is weak and affects your deads.



yea, I still do them though as an auxiliary exercise to my deadlift.


----------



## AirCartman (Apr 17, 2005)

My question is still, can hyperextensions substitute for dead lifts as a lower back excercise.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> My question is still, can hyperextensions substitute for dead lifts as a lower back excercise.




always do some sort of deadlifting, either from the floor or SLDL.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 17, 2005)

Are you talking deads or SLDL here, there is a difference. I like GMs better than SLDL.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 17, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> My question is still, can hyperextensions substitute for dead lifts as a lower back excercise.



Sure, but you dont do deadlifts for the lower back, its a compound movement.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Are you talking deads or SLDL here, there is a difference. I like GMs better than SLDL.



i am talking about doing any of the varieties of deadlifting.


----------

